# Redesigned Site Launch



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It's been a long time coming mainly because I wanted it to be perfect but I finally decided to go ahead with the launch. I hired a professional photographer and will be adding in much better photos when I get them. 

Still here it is very happy with the results. We will see how well it converts. :thumbsup:

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> It's been a long time coming mainly because I wanted it to be perfect but I finally decided to go ahead with the launch. I hired a professional photographer and will be adding in much better photos when I get them.
> 
> Still here it is very happy with the results. We will see how well it converts.
> 
> http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/


Love it, seriously that bad boy looks top notch. You just need a mobile version otherwise 

The customer bill of rights is a nice touch. :yes:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Very Nice, customer bill of rights that is awesome


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Love it, seriously that bad boy looks top notch. You just need a mobile version otherwise
> 
> The customer bill of rights is a nice touch. :yes:


I wanted the design to work on mobile instead of having a dumbed down version of the full site. I will be working with them to improve this. We are scoring a 67 on user experience with the google test. Mostly just sizing issues. 



Dave Mac said:


> Very Nice, customer bill of rights that is awesome


I have a contractor standards guide that has a few minor changes before I link it up on the site. None of my competition has anything like this it makes the bill of rights look like child's play. 

We are working with the same company to do an upcoming home show. I am so excited to see the quality of clients we can pull from it.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Really nice site. Home page keeps your attention long enough to make you interested in looking at the rest of the sight.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Looks great, very thorough, just started exploring:

Scroll over Services, menu drops down, "cabnet painting" is listed.

Click on cabnet painting, and *cabinet* is spelled correctly all throughout that page.

It was just that one time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm impressed with just the home page. It really addresses so many concerns that make HO's fearful.

And knowing you as well as a PT acquaintance can be, I know your promises are NOT just a marketing snow job :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well done! Love how your personal message is all over.
Check the "see our reviews" button in the upper right, didn't work for me (chrome)


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

RCP said:


> Well done! Love how your personal message is all over.
> Check the "see our reviews" button in the upper right, didn't work for me (chrome)


When I clicked on Read Our Reviews ***** upper right (Safari) this is what happened:

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/#

and content was identical to homepage.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I really like that you talk about this on your front page. It is a thoughtful way to bring up a very hot button issue, an issue that should be discussed openly more often IMO.

Expect Competency
It’s hard for me to believe that some painting companies will actually use temporary day labor as workers. We require all new hires (regardless of industry experience) pass a 3-month training & certification process before they are allowed to hold a paintbrush or hammer in your home.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Your website looks Awesome Tommy ! :thumbup:


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Just popped on the homepage, very impressive. Pics are nice and crisp, semi staged, very nice.
I think my only advice in the homepage is to remove or minimize reference to what other companies do, although it is obviously VERY true, better off just saying what YOU do. When people are impressed, which they will be when they land on your site, they don't need a further push by shining a negative light on others in your trade. Good writing for many sites should always be subtle and subliminally positive. Other than that, great job

Example: we do not believe in using day labor or temp workers on any of our projects, ever. All of our painters are blah blah blah..


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Bill on rights says cleaner THAT we found it. I thought it was then or than your preferecne.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks great the biggest feedback I've gotten from new customers on mine was the reviews
The Google reviews. Some looked at photos but most just read some reviews and called or emailed. Even Houzz reviews have paid off .

Your home page is great ..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> It's been a long time coming mainly because I wanted it to be perfect but I finally decided to go ahead with the launch. I hired a professional photographer and will be adding in much better photos when I get them.
> 
> Still here it is very happy with the results. We will see how well it converts. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/


I want to look into this myself. I can never take good consistent pics.


----------

